# Waarom is ''iemand'' met een D?



## Red Arrow

Hallo iedereen

Ik kom hier niet om te klagen over de Nederlandse spelling. Ik ben gewoon nieuwsgierig. Waarom wordt ''iemand'' met een D gespeld?
Volgens Etymologiebank was het vroeger ''iemant''.

Ik hoor ook wel een D als er een klinker op volgt (_Niemand is gewond. => Nieman dis gewond._), maar dat hoor ik ook bij het woordje ''wat'' (_Wat is er aan de hand? => Wa dis er aan de hand?_) en dat is wel met een T.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk omdat het ethymologisch met een "d" is: vergelijk met het Duitse "jemand" dat met een "d" is omdat b.v. ook verbogen "jeman*d*en/jeman*d*em" bestaat.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bedankt 

Het viel me op dat ''wat'' in het Zweeds ''vad'' is, en ook al zeg je in het Zweeds gewoon ''va'', Nederlandstaligen zeggen wel veel ''wad'', tenminste als er een klinker op volgt
Maar ik denk niet dat de mensen die voor het spellingboekje werken ooit het Nederlands met Zweeds hebben vergeleken.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, wat peterdg zegt: de verbogen vorm levert de onderliggende klank op. De onderliggende klank bepaalt vervolgens de spelling. Nu is er voor 'iemand' eigenlijk geen verbogen vorm voorhanden, maar de zeldzame keren dat het meervoud van 'iemand' in de mond wordt genomen, zal dat steevast 'iemanden' luiden, nooit 'iemanten'.

Deze spellingregel gaat niet in alle denkbare gevallen op. Zo zou je verwachten dat de uitspraak 'Brabander' moet inhouden dat je ook 'Braband' schrijft, niet 'Brabant'. Zie Braband / Brabant, Brabanders | Genootschap Onze Taal voor een mogelijke verklaring waarom het in de uitspraak is misgegaan. De uitspraak 'bijdehante' en 'statten' betekent evenmin dat je dus 'bijdehant' en 'stat' moet schrijven. Alleen 'bijdehand' en 'stad' kunnen door de beugel.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik hoor ook wel een D als er een klinker op volgt (_Niemand is gewond. => Nieman dis gewond._), maar dat hoor ik ook bij het woordje ''wat'' (_Wat is er aan de hand? => Wa dis er aan de hand?_) en dat is wel met een T.





Red Arrow :D said:


> Het viel me op dat ''wat'' in het Zweeds ''vad'' is, en ook al zeg je in het Zweeds gewoon ''va'', Nederlandstaligen zeggen wel veel ''wad'', tenminste als er een klinker op volgt.



Wat je beschrijft, heet intervocale assimilatie en is een vorm van lenitie of mouillering. Zie Lenitie - Wikipedia voor nadere uitleg. Dit fenomeen heeft niet aan de basis gestaan van de spelling van woorden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bedankt voor de verduidelijking


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> *Waarom is ''iemand'' met een D?*



Hahaha, vragen naar het waarom van de spelling  . Ik ben net zoals G.B.S een voorstander van het gebruik van het fonetische schrift voor alle talen, punt aan de lijn.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik vind Nederlandse spelling vrij logisch. Uit bijna alle woorden kunnen je afleiden hoe ze gespeld moeten worden of hoe ze uitgesproken moeten worden.
Bovendien is spelling in zekere zin iets wat je van je voorouders hebt geërfd. Zomaar alles aanpassen, dat zouden de meeste mensen niet graag hebben.

De Engelsen zijn waarschijnlijk de enigen die het tof vonden om de spelling expres minder logisch te maken. (zoals ''island'', wat vroeger zonder S werd geschreven)


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik vind Nederlandse spelling vrij logisch. Uit bijna alle woorden kunnen je afleiden hoe ze gespeld moeten worden of hoe ze uitgesproken moeten worden.
> Bovendien is spelling in zekere zin iets wat je van je voorouders hebt geërfd. Zomaar alles aanpassen, dat zouden de meeste mensen niet graag hebben.
> 
> De Engelsen zijn waarschijnlijk de enigen die het tof vonden om de spelling expres minder logisch te maken. (zoals ''island'', wat vroeger zonder S werd geschreven)


De spelling is te gek om los te lopen, er valt  kop noch staart aan te krijgen. Het was crimineel om  de progressieve spelling, die veel vereenvoudigde, te verbieden. Hebben we aan onze Nederlandse broeders te danken...


----------



## eno2

De spelling vier vijf  keer zien veranderen in de loop van een leven, dat is een echte taalgruwel.


----------



## eno2

Hahaha logisch- ik zat dagelijks uren op fora en omdat ik iemand ben die niet graag zijn taalfouten voortdurend herhaalt, hield ik het meeste bij waar ik tegen zondigde, zodus, als je bewijsmateriaal nodig hebt van een spellingsworsteling. met die zogenaamd logische spelling..


----------



## Red Arrow

De spelling is al tien jaar niet meer veranderd. En ik weet niet of men nog wel iets durft te veranderen.
Het is grappig dat ik in mijn hele leven overal ''vertikaal'' heb zien staan, terwijl ik altijd op school heb geleerd dat het ''verticaal'' moet zijn. Moeilijke woorden zijn met een C, maar zo moeilijk is vertikaal nu ook weer niet : P (EDIT: Ik weet dat het niets te maken heeft met hoe moeilijk het woord is, maar dit is hoe ik het in de lagere school geleerd heb)
Ik ben de ''foute'' spelling zo gewoon dat de ''echte'' spelling er zelfs verkeerd uitziet in mijn ogen.

Ik ben vooral heel blij dat ik nooit die onnozele regel heb moeten leren van ''Pannekoek is zonder tussenletter, want je hebt maar één pan nodig voor een pannenkoek''. Serieus, wie had dat verzonnen? Hoe zit het dan met ''boekenrek''? Hoeveel boeken heb je nodig voor zo'n rek? Geen eigenlijk : P Ik stop mijn boekenrek vol met rommel. Is dat dan 1 rommel of 2 rommel?

Nu moet je tenminste niet meer nadenken over het begrip, maar je gewoon afvragen: ''Is het meervoud boeks of boeken?''

EDIT: Persoonlijk vind ik het niet zo erg om eens hier en daar een foutje te maken. Ik ben tenslotte geen robot.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het eens met eno dat de spelling van het Nederlands een regelrechte ramp is.

Wat de regel van de tussen-n betreft: belachelijk, ronduit belachelijk. Die tussen-n staat er niet om semantische redenen maar om fonologische redenen. Het heeft niks, maar dan ook niks te maken met meervouden of enkelvouden. De tussen-n is er omdat sommige woorden beter "bekken" met een tussen-n en andere woorden zonder tussen-n.

Ik zeg "kippe*n*hok" (met tussen-n, maar "kippekot" (zonder tussen-n). Ik zeg "pannekoek" (zonder tussen-n) om dezelfde reden waarom  ik "kippekot" zeg (ook zonder tussen-n).

Als men het zou baseren op een louter fonologische argumentatie, dan zou men zo weten hoe men het moet schrijven. Wie weet er (of, wie denkt er aan) dat "gemeentehuis" zonder tussen-n is omdat "gemeente" toevallig ook een aanvaard meervoud op -s heeft?

En dan heb ik het nog niet gehad over de "versteende" vormen. "Zonnewende" zou eigenlijk "zonnenwende" moeten zijn, maar nee, het is een versteende vorm. Is dat nu niet echt belachelijk tot de honderdste macht?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Hebben we aan onze Nederlandse broeders te danken...


Dat is wel heul erg zwart-wit gesteld. Er zijn talloze boeken en scripties aan de spellingperikelen van de afgelopen decennia gewijd. Misschien eens eentje lezen als het onderwerp je bezighoudt?


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben het eens met eno dat de spelling van het Nederlands een regelrechte ramp is.
> 
> Wat de regel van de tussen-n betreft: belachelijk, ronduit belachelijk. Die tussen-n staat er niet om semantische redenen maar om fonologische redenen. Het heeft niks, maar dan ook niks te maken met meervouden of enkelvouden. De tussen-n is er omdat sommige woorden beter "bekken" met een tussen-n en andere woorden zonder tussen-n.
> 
> Ik zeg "kippe*n*hok" (met tussen-n, maar "kippekot" (zonder tussen-n). Ik zeg "pannekoek" (zonder tussen-n) om dezelfde reden waarom  ik "kippekot" zeg (ook zonder tussen-n).


Oké, dus als het aan jou lag, moeten we gewoon vanbuiten leren hoe JIJ het zegt? XD
Da's echt een geweldig idee. Absoluut niet moeilijk.

Persoonlijk zeg ik kippehok, kippekot en pannekoek.
En ik denk niet dat men ergens officieel heeft vastgelegd bij welke woorden je een N moet uitspreken, want anders zou de spelling er al lang zo uitzien.


Peterdg said:


> Wie weet er (of, wie denkt er aan) dat "gemeentehuis" zonder tussen-n is omdat "gemeente" toevallig ook een aanvaard meervoud op -s heeft?


Dat weet iedereen. Een woord dat op een doffe E eindigt, krijgt zo goed als nooit een tussenletter N.
Je moet je eigenlijk enkel afvragen: ''Bestaat het meervoud op S?''
Als het bestaat, dan schrijf je geen N. Anders wel.

Maar goed, op een of andere manier zijn er Vlamingen die alle ''Hollandse'' meervouden willen bannen... Ik had ooit een leerkracht biologie die een woord als ''methodes'' doorstreepte, want ''methoden'' is blijkbaar een stuk Vlaamser.


Peterdg said:


> En dan heb ik het nog niet gehad over de "versteende" vormen. "Zonnewende" zou eigenlijk "zonnenwende" moeten zijn, maar nee, het is een versteende vorm. Is dat nu niet echt belachelijk tot de honderdste macht?


Nja, ik week ook niet waarom men nu net drie uitzonderingen moest maken. (mane-, zonne- en koninginne-)

Ik ben al blij dat er niemand begint te klagen over een woord als ''apart'', wat zogezegd met twee P's zou moeten. (terwijl je toch echt aPART zegt, en niet APpart)
Zulke mensen zijn gewoon totaal vergeten wat de juf van het tweede leerjaar een miljoen keer heeft herhaald.
Wiskundigen moeten ook niet klagen over maaltafel van negen, dan moeten taalkundigen dat ook niet doen over woorden die mooi de regels volgen qua spelling.

Als julí wilen kan ik ók zó beginen schrèjven. Zér lógis. Ên êlke klangk héft már én schrèjfwèjze. Ik zau dat nít êrg vinden, már ik dênk dat de méste mênsen hír wêl en probém mé zulen hêben. Vór mèj is het goet zólang het wórt èjlant nít mêt en S wort geschréven.


----------



## eno2

Goed, ik duik even in mijn persoonlijk spellingflaterarchief. Tot straks.
Een hint: clerus, maar antiklerikaal. 

In de stijl van de draadopening  al een vraagje: waarom met een c, waarom met een k?
A ja, de draadopener zegt: clerus is een moeilijke k, antiklerikaal is een gemakkelijke k.


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens mij zijn woorden met een C enkel Latijnse en Franse woorden. Woorden met een K zijn Germaans of Grieks. Dit klopt niet altijd (bioscoop), maar meestal wel.
Zoiets kan je aan een kind van zeven niet uitleggen, dus de juf zegt: moeilijke woorden met een C.

Vernederlandste woorden krijgen dan weer wel een K.
Vandaar: clerus => antiklerikaal
carbonade => karbonadetje / karbonaadje

Niet echt logisch, nee. Maar ik kan het wel pruimen : P


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Oké, dus als het aan jou lag, moeten we gewoon vanbuiten leren hoe JIJ het zegt? XD
> Da's echt een geweldig idee. Absoluut niet moeilijk.


Nee, dat heb ik niet gezegd. Dat is inderdaad het probleem: iedereen zegt het op zijn eigen manier. Dus, er zou een neutrale regel moeten komen, zonder uitzonderingen en eentje die iedereen kan weten. Ik weet inderdaad dat "gemeente" een meervoud heeft op -n en een op -s. Maar wat denk je dat een vreemdeling die Nederlands leert daarvan denkt? Dat doet me denken aan een regel die ik ooit eens gelezen heb over wanneer "ij" en wanneer "ei" schrijven. Je moet "ij" schrijven als het in het West-Vlaams als "ie" wordt uitgesproken. Wel, daar heb je veel aan als je geen West-Vlaming bent. (En ik weet niet of ik "West-Vlaams" en "West-Vlaming" goed heb geschreven en ik ga niet de moeite doen om het op te zoeken. Ik ben de Nederlandse spelling gewoon kotsbeu.)

Nog zo een geweldige regel is dat je "zo-even" moet schrijven en niet "zoëven" (je schrijft toch ook "poëzie"). Maar "zoiets" is dan zonder koppelteken noch trema. Leg het maar uit.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Nee, dat heb ik niet gezegd. Dat is inderdaad het probleem: iedereen zegt het op zijn eigen manier. Dus, er zou een neutrale regel moeten komen, zonder uitzonderingen en eentje die iedereen kan weten. Ik weet inderdaad dat "gemeente" een meervoud heeft op -n en een op -s. Maar wat denk je dat een vreemdeling die Nederlands leert daarvan denkt? Dat doet me denken aan een regel die ik ooit eens gelezen heb over wanneer "ij" en wanneer "ei" schrijven. Je moet "ij" schrijven als het in het West-Vlaams als "ie" wordt uitgesproken. Wel, daar heb je veel aan als je geen West-Vlaming bent. (En ik weet niet of ik "West-Vlaams" en "West-Vlaming" goed heb geschreven en ik ga niet de moeite doen om het op te zoeken. Ik ben de Nederlandse spelling gewoon kotsbeu.)


Ik ben sowieso al geen fan van ei. Veel te Duits.

Maar goed, hetzelfde geldt voor Antwerpse dialecten waarin men het verschil maakt tussen au en ou.
En enkele Limburgse dialecten die de lange ij kort uitspreken, en de korte ei lang.
Met die trucjes ben ik dus helemaal niets.


Peterdg said:


> Nog zo een geweldige regel is dat je "zo-even" moet schrijven en niet "zoëven" (je schrijft toch ook "poëzie"). Maar "zoiets" is dan zonder koppelteken noch trema. Leg het maar uit.


Op een forum nogal moeilijk om te achterhalen wat retorisch is en wat niet.
Maar twee woorden schrijf je normaal gewoon aan elkaar: zo + iets => zoiets
Enkel als er klinkerbotsing is, dan is het met een streepje: zo + even => zo-even
Een trema wordt enkel gebruikt binnen één woord. (bv. coördinatie)

In De kleine Johannes uit 1884 scheef men inderdaad zoëven met een trema. Ik dacht dat die spelling ondertussen al keilang veranderd was.


----------



## eno2

Als we naar het waarom gaan vragen hebben we hier een nooit eindigende draad.

Gesofistiqueerd moet zijn: =>gesofistikeerd
k i.p.v. que

Frekwenteer moet zijn: =>frequenteer
que i.p.v. kw

Waarom?

clerus en antiklerikaal. beide van latijn clerus. Waarom dan c de ene keer en k de andere keer?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik dacht dat die spelling ondertussen al keilang veranderd was.


"Keilang" hangt af van het perspectief. in 1989 (het jaar waaruit mijn Van dale stamt), is het nog "zoëven". Voor mij is dat niet "keilang".


Red Arrow :D said:


> Enkel als er klinkerbotsing is, dan is het met een streepje: zo + even => zo-even


Maar er is een klinkerbotsing: de "oi" in "zoiets" zou kunnen uitgesproken worden als de "oi" in het woordje "hoi". Het Groene boekje geeft zelfs toe dat dit een uitzondering is.


Red Arrow :D said:


> Met die trucjes ben ik dus helemaal niets.


Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens. Daar heeft geen mens wat aan (behalve Antwerpenaars of Limburgers).


----------



## eno2

"Waarom is ''iemand'' met een D?"
Omdat we geen Oudnederlands meer schrijven.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> (En ik weet niet of ik "West-Vlaams" en "West-Vlaming" goed heb geschreven en ik ga niet de moeite doen om het op te zoeken. Ik ben de Nederlandse spelling gewoon kotsbeu.)
> 
> .



Ik ben wel West-Vlaming en heb het daarom al lang geleden opgezocht.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Dat is wel heul erg zwart-wit gesteld. Er zijn talloze boeken en scripties aan de spellingperikelen van de afgelopen decennia gewijd. Misschien eens eentje lezen als het onderwerp je bezighoudt?


Wat er mij bezig houdt is correct spellen, de waarom vraag beschouw ik in de gegeven settings als absurd


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als julí wilen kan ik ók zó beginen schrèjven. Zér lógis. Ên êlke klangk héft már én schrèjfwèjze. Ik zau dat nít êrg vinden, már ik dênk dat de méste mênsen hír wêl en probém mé zulen hêben. Vór mèj is het goet zólang het wórt èjlant nít mêt en S wort geschréven.


Een beetje respect voor mensen die hier allemaal zonder uitzondering bekommerd zijn om de juiste spelling.


----------



## eno2

Ik vind de post niet meer waar het gaat over bioscoop.

Maar inderdaad, de Grieken schrijven alles met een k, al drieduizend jaar, maar de Griekse leenwoorden gaan met c....

Een veelgebruikt suffix als -scopie bijvoorbeeld.

στερεοσκοπίας      stereoscopie

Du grec ancien σκοπεῖν, _skopein_, « observer, examiner »

Ook geldig voor bioscoop.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Als we naar het waarom gaan vragen hebben we hier een nooit eindigende draad.
> 
> Gesofistiqueerd moet zijn: =>gesofistikeerd
> k i.p.v. que
> 
> Frekwenteer moet zijn: =>frequenteer
> que i.p.v. kw
> 
> Waarom?
> 
> clerus en antiklerikaal. beide van latijn clerus. Waarom dan c de ene keer en k de andere keer?


Een woord als ''klerus'' wordt door sommigen als ''kleroes'' uitgesproken, en door sommigen als ''klerus''. Dus dat kan je moeilijk vernederlandsen zonder ruzie te krijgen over hoe de oude Romeinen het vroeger zeiden. ''gesofistikeerd'' daarentegen moest wel vernederlandst worden aangezien de Q altijd als kw wordt uitgesproken.
(Hetzelfde geldt voor baseball (dubbele L) en basketbal (één L). Het ene wordt op z'n Engels uitgesproken en het andere niet)
Helaas krijg je dan absurde spelling. De spelling van ''pakket'' is erg verwarrend. Het lijkt alsof de tweede E dof en onbeklemtoond is, maar dat is niet zo.
Je zegt pakKET en niet PAKket. Dat wordt vooral duidelijk in het meervoud: pakketten.

In zekere zin begrijp ik dus wel dat veel nieuwe vreemde woorden niet vernederlandst worden, want dan krijg je problemen als dit.

Maar goed, we doen het nog altijd stukken beter dan Franse, Engelse of Duitse spelling. Die lachen ons uit als we zeggen dat het Nederlands maar liefst twee manieren heeft om de lange E te spellen.


Peterdg said:


> Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens. Daar heeft geen mens wat aan (behalve Antwerpenaars of Limburgers).


En dan nog niets eens alle Limburgers...


eno2 said:


> Een beetje respect voor mensen die hier allemaal zonder uitzondering bekommerd zijn om de juiste spelling.


Absoluut!


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik vind de post niet meer waar het gaat over bioscoop.


Als je iets op een internetpagina snel wilt vinden, duw dan op CTRL (=Control) en tegelijk op F 


eno2 said:


> Maar inderdaad, de Grieken schrijven alles met een k, maar de Griekse leenwoorden gaan met c....
> Een veelgebruikt suffix als -scopie bijvoorbeeld.
> 
> στερεοσκοπίας      stereoscopie


Het is meestal met een K voor zover ik weet: kilo, eukaryoot, enz...

Het hangt eigenlijk af van wie het Griekse woord geleend heeft. Als een Fransman of Engelsman dat deed (zoals het geval is met -scoop, -scopie en deca-), dan is het wel met een C.
Die schrijven Griekse woorden ook met PH in plaats van F, ondanks dat de φ wel degelijk één letter is.

De Engelsen hebben het toch eigenlijk wel het ergste. Wij hebben het enkel moeilijk met leenwoorden, maar zij hebben het moeilijk met ALLES.
Germaanse woorden: *craft* met een C, *sky* met een K, *sick* met CK, *knife* met een ''silent K''
Romaanse woorden: *attack* met CK, *cruel *met een C, *quay* met QU
Griekse woorden: *kilo *met een K, *deca *met een C
En zo kan ik miljoenen voorbeelden geven.


----------



## eno2

Repliek, maar wel repliceren. En plots verandert daarbij de k in een s-klank. Waarom?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als je iets op een internetpagina snel wilt vinden, duw dan op CTRL (=Control) en tegelijk op F
> 
> Het is meestal met een K voor zover ik weet: kilo, eukaryoot, enz...
> 
> Het hangt eigenlijk af van wie het Griekse woord geleend heeft. Als een Fransman of Engelsman dat deed (zoals het geval is met -scoop, -scopie en deca-), dan is het wel met een C.
> Die schrijven Griekse woorden ook met PH in plaats van F, ondanks dat de φ wel degelijk één letter is.
> 
> De Engelsen hebben het toch eigenlijk wel het ergste. Wij hebben het enkel moeilijk met leenwoorden, maar zij hebben het moeilijk met ALLES.
> Germaanse woorden: *craft* met een C, *sky* met een K, *sick* met CK, *knife* met een ''silent K''
> Romaanse woorden: *attack* met CK, *cruel *met een C, *quay* met QU
> Griekse woorden: *kilo *met een K, *deca *met een C
> En zo kan ik miljoenen voorbeelden geven.



Ja, spelling is voor mij een labyrint dat organisch gegroeid is zoals een oude historische stad organisch gegroeid is in de loop van de tijden. Vragen waarom dat zo gegroeid is heeft weinig zin. Je kan je wel afvragen waarom de spellingregulatoren nooit open kansen grijpen om maar al te duidelijke mogelijkheden tot eenvormigheid en vereenvoudiging door te voeren. Het vermoedelijke antwoord is dat ze het woordbeeld niet willen aantasten. Terwijl ze het om de zoveel decennia op kleine schaal wel doen.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Repliek, maar wel repliceren. En plots verandert daarbij de k in een s-klank. Waarom?


De uitspraak komt van het Frans. Is het je nog niet opgevallen dat je de C als een s uitspreekt na een E, I of Y? En dat is _altijd_ zo in het Nederlands, en meestal ook in het Frans en Engels.
bijvoorbeeld: acceleratie wordt uitgesproken als akseleratie, want de eerste C wordt gevolgd door een medeklinker en de tweede door een E

Engelse uitzonderingen: soccer i.p.v. socker, Celtic i.p.v. Keltic
Franse uitzonderingen: Celtique i.p.v. Queltique

Maar goed, de Fransen doen hun best om dit te vermijden. Zo schrijf je nous commencons als ''nous commençons''.


----------



## eno2

Klopt niet helemaal hoor. In België zegt men replikeren. De Fransen ook. Repliké. Trouwens zowel repliceren als repliqueren is OK. Je hebt de keus. Het onlogische zit in repliek<=>repliceren-repliqueren. De uitspraakwissel is maar een bijkomende complicatie. 

Niet sex maar seks. Tekst maar dan wel weer context. Elektriciteit: k en c dooreen. Er zal wel overal een reden voor te bedenken zijn.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je hebt gelijk dat de Fransen het met een K zeggen. Mijn schuld.



eno2 said:


> Trouwens zowel repliceren als repliqueren is OK. Je hebt de keus.


Heb je een bron? Repliqueren staat niet in de Van Dale. Repliceren wel.

En OK betekent ''operatiekamer''  (wordt veel in ziekenhuizen gebruikt)


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Elektriciteit: k en c dooreen.


Dit doet me denken aan het Zweeds. Op het journaal stond er ''kancer'' (=kanker) geschreven, want in de meeste Zweedse woorden wordt de ''harde'' C vervangen door een K maar blijft de ''zachte'' C gewoon staan.
Maar niet bij kanker: dat schrijf je als cancer.

Niet de eerste keer dat er iets misloopt bij SVT Rapport.






EDIT: Elektriciteit is in het Zweeds elektricitet 

EDIT: Het is ook ''elektron''. Volgens mij is elektro- Grieks.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je hebt gelijk dat de Fransen het met een K zeggen. Mijn schuld.
> 
> 
> Heb je een bron? Repliqueren staat niet in de Van Dale. Repliceren wel.
> 
> En OK betekent ''operatiekamer''  (wordt veel in ziekenhuizen gebruikt)



Frequenteren is operatiekamer. Net zoals expliqueren en appliqueren. Dus zie ik niet in waarom repliqueren ook niet operatiekamer zou zijn...Tenzij er natuurlijk een heel logisch waarom niet is. Ik heb ergens groen licht gekregen voor gebruik, maar weet niet meer waar...of van wie...


----------



## eno2

Hierzie, nog een beetje logica van de spelling:

Localiseren=> moet zijn: lokaliseren
Vokaliseren=> moet zijn: vocaliseren



Waarom, o waarom?


----------

